# LSI vs SLE? Differences?



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

I understand that these are mirror-types so there are some similarities but I'm curious what specifically separates these two types.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

One of them is an extrovert and the other is an introvert.

If you expect a more useful answer, be more specific.

(Also, this answer is 75% glib and 25% true reflecting the characteristically most important distinction, although it is not necessarily the same distinction as you might expect by referring to extroversion in colloquial terms. Rather, that SLEs are extroverts means they emphasize Fe in addition to Se and Ti, and vice versa for LSIs and Ni).


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Hehe, ok then, how about concrete examples of how Fe and Ni typically manifest for SLE/LSI as well as the role of Ti vs Se for both. I understand that Se is base for SLE and Ti for LSI but I'm not asking how the functions are placed in the model. I've read descriptions but I wanted I suppose a more personal understanding of the types/functions, explained in concrete terms over abstract.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Hehe, ok then, how about concrete examples of how Fe and Ni typically manifest for SLE/LSI as well as the role of Ti vs Se for both. I understand that Se is base for SLE and Ti for LSI but I'm not asking how the functions are placed in the model. I've read descriptions but I wanted I suppose a more personal understanding of the types/functions, explained in concrete terms over abstract.


I don't have time to write a longer response right now, so take a look at this:
http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/showthread.php/29528-SLE-vs-LSI
http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/showthread.php/2097-ISTj-and-ESTp?

they are also different on several Reinin dichotomies


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I've read descriptions but I wanted I suppose a more personal understanding of the types/functions, explained in concrete terms over abstract.


By requesting a "personal understanding" I fail to see how you have narrowed down your inquiry in any way. I would be happy to link resources (Main Page - WSWiki) where I have attempted to explain the essence of these types and functions in my own way, but I am pretty sure this isn't what you want and these descriptions are rather abstract by nature.

In order to help you usefully with *concrete* information as you asked, you must first pose in concrete terms what it is that you want to know about these types. Do you want examples of real-life people (I can do that), do you want to know exactly what an LSI would do compared to an SLE in situation X (Not that simple), etc.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> By requesting a "personal understanding" I fail to see how you have narrowed down your inquiry in any way. I would be happy to link resources (Main Page - WSWiki) where I have attempted to explain the essence of these types and functions in my own way, but I am pretty sure this isn't what you want and these descriptions are rather abstract by nature.
> 
> In order to help you usefully with *concrete* information as you asked, you must first pose in concrete terms what it is that you want to know about these types. Do you want examples of real-life people (I can do that), do you want to know exactly what an LSI would do compared to an SLE in situation X (Not that simple), etc.


What I want to know is basically what @_cyamitide_ provided with his/her links. How do these two types differ in the real world is all I'm asking. How could you tell one apart from the other if one were attempting to type them. What are some personal observations? Sure, what would an LSI typically do compared to an SLE in situation X?


----------

